# First cycle off clomid help please!



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just wondered if your cycle changes on your first month of not taking clomid? Last month was 28 days, month before that 32 and month before that was 28. Should I expect af to arrive soon?
I am currently on cd29 had blood tests to see if I ovulated, but I don't get the results until October 
My cervix is high, but it also stayed high last month all through af etc.
But whats confused me, is that even before I took the clomid I ALWAYS got sore boobs about a week before af was due, or sometimes I'd get sore boobs after I ov'ed and they would stay sore until af had left.
Just wondered if I'm worrying for nothing?
I only bd once around ov this month, so it will be very unlikely to be preg won't it? 
Sorry for the waffle of a post xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It only takes once at the right time hun so don't lose hope.. you could get AF at any time have you tested ..you could get pregnant not on clomid ..I ovulated a month I didn't take clomid .. if you havn't got AF in a few days I would def test hun x

Good Luck       

Cat x


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

No hun I'm afraid after 2 years of testing every month I refuse to test now lol.
Maybe if I was a month late then I might lol. x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bless you I can understand that .. I might be like that this month ..well until the day after maybe ha ha 

Cat x


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone else know any more information about a clomid break? xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't i'm afraid but I have had 3 cycles of Clomid and am awaiting AF so that I can start my 4th cycle.  This mth was Clomid free and i'm currently on CD 24 and still don't think I've ovulated yet despite using OTK!!! Tested yesterday and thought that it was positive but wasn't 100% sure!!

Tinkerbelle78 xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

wishingangel22 said:


> Does anyone else know any more information about a clomid break? xx


Hi

Sorry, not sure that I understand your question 

When you say "clomid break" do you just mean having a few months without taking clomid ? Apologies if I'm appearing  but I'm not really clear on your question...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

I took clomid for 3 months and this is my 1st month of not taking it. As they want to see if I ovulate without it. my next bloods are cd2 and work want to know which week I will be going for the tests, and I don't know what to tell them or when to expect my period.
I always get sore b00bs a few days before but nothing so far and I'm on cd32 :s x


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm on CD40 now and still no sign of AF any advice? Tested yesterday but BFN


----------

